
Quiver – A Dropbox-like cloud storage platform with file protection features - Metaluim
https://medium.com/@quiverit/quiver-launches-the-world-s-first-secure-file-sharing-app-which-gives-you-complete-control-of-your-32a3ef7e8687#.elfluqsz1
======
Metaluim
Quiver is a startup developing a cloud storage platform, similar to Dropbox
with additional protection and tracking over file usage. Quiver allows a user
to share a file with other users and enforce various protections on it, such
as a validation expiry date, read-only, geolocation based usage, etc...

